# Respirator w/ full Faceshield for Beards



## pitchnsplinters

I have had a difficult time finding a respirator that seals decently for a guy with a beard. Most include a disclaimer that they may not seal effectively for bearded faces. That's great, but what are my options?

Obviously if it doesn't seal I'm not getting my bang for the buck on lung protection. But another annoying side affect is that my breathe escapes the edges and fogs my safety glasses.

I want to know if anyone has had luck using a respirator (i.e. AO Safety, 3M, etc…) with a bearded face and if so what brand?

Would I be better off with a respirator with integrated faceshield? Anyone have experience with these?

Thanks and healthy breathing to everyone.

Pitch


----------



## jimr

no respirator will seal up with a beard or goatee. you will need to go to a positive pressure type that will keep the pressure slightly higher in the mask to keep the dust out. or you could shave.


----------



## Chipncut

This might be a late reply, but I think this respirator will work with a beard.


----------



## coloradoclimber

I'd say Jim is correct, no mask will seal over facial hair. The question is how much of a seal is good enough, are you just talking about keeping "most" of the dust out of your lungs but not being crazy or are you trying to protect against chemicals or poisons? If you're just looking for a mostly good job any of the masks or a mask with compressed air should work ok. I have a full beard and that's what I do, settle for good enough.

Are you working in a wood shop with reasonable to good ventilation or are you working in an enclosed paint hood surrounded by fumes and paint particles? Different problems - different solutions.

On the other hand if you need a true seal you need to shave. I worked construction on sour gas refinery and was in the military. In both cases we needed true seals against airborne chemical agents and poisons. We were *required* to be clean shaven that day, if you had any visible stubble you were out for the day, with loss of pay, multiple writes ups and you were fired.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

Having a beard and needing some sort of dust mask for the last 35 years I know that there is really nothing out there to give perfect filtration except a full hood. I don't have one but I do use whatever I can to at least help with the air particulants. Something is better than nothing (but don't fool yourself into thinking your are safe, just safer)


----------



## dbhost

I started graying in the beard, and got sick and tired of having fogged safety glasses, not to mention diving goggles… My solution was to shave…

I won't say I look like a 20 year old, but at least I don't look as old as I am… And my respirator fits fine…

Now having said that, there are devices that are effectively full face shield / respirator helmet looking thingamabobs. Sort of makes you look like a test pilot in the shop. Too stinking hot for working here in Texas for sure!


----------



## snowdog

I just started looking for a solution to my bead and dust problems


----------



## Spinzwood

I'm trying to find the url to a respirator that does not cover the face. It's manufactured by a diver using diver mouthpiece.. intake is over the shoulders behind the neck and exhaust, I believe, is in the mouthpiece.. so, beards OK and no fogging issues. I need help finding the URL… Anyone ???


----------



## BlasterStumps

What you are describing is a type of supplied air breathing apparatus. Should you actually decide on getting one of these systems, you should talk with your physician to see if you are physically fit enough for it. 


> I m trying to find the url to a respirator that does not cover the face. It s manufactured by a diver using diver mouthpiece.. intake is over the shoulders behind the neck and exhaust, I believe, is in the mouthpiece.. so, beards OK and no fogging issues. I need help finding the URL… Anyone ???
> 
> - Spinzwood


----------



## diverlloyd

No he isnt looking for a supplied air mask he is looking for this 
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/rp00007/
Sorry for helping this old old old thread keep coming back.


----------



## Kirk650

Triton made the face mask respirator that I have, and it would cover pretty much any beard. It's basically a hard hat with a plexiglass faceplate and a hood that you can snug up at the neck. The air filter, which you wear at the belt line, puts positive pressure into the hood. No dust at all gets in. If you wear the air filter/pump at the small of your back, flatulence is not your friend. Trust me.

I use this Triton rig for some wood turning and sanding.


----------



## skipper501

Hamilton Marine and Wooden Boat Magazine offer a DUST MASK (NOT for Paint or Chemicals) for bearded folks.
RESP-O-RATOR #835-089 $52.95, extra set of filters: 835-089F $10.95. They are both online, see Google.com


----------



## jutsFL

As a bearded fellow here as well, ive found nothing either. Honestly I use the Gearson disposable particulate/organic vapor model… Works well enough for me in my space. At work I have full access to 3M hoods and positive pressure (battery operated) Hepa filters, for which I must use specifically for air-borne isolation precautions (medical, tuberculosis and the such). I looked into purchasing one for the shop - but the price is a bit riduculous for them. With the Gearson model, and my shop filter, dust collection, etc…i feel pretty well covered.

...shaving the beard is not an option for me


----------



## Tony1212

I have a large handlebar mustache (see my avatar) and respirators mangle it to no end. I've largely abandoned any type of mask in the shop. Since I'm only a weekend warrior, I figure I'm not doing too much harm. (My grandfather was in the shop almost everyday of his life. At most, he'd wear a bandanna like he was going to rob a train in the old west. He lived to 82 years old. But I know, anecdotes are not data.)

However, I've been kicking around some ideas in my head. I haven't really looked yet, but I think I can cobble something together with a Harbor Freight full face mask, a Harbor Freight respirator, a Harbor Freight plastic drop cloth and some E6000.


----------

